# FiiO e7 vs. Headroom Total Bit



## stratowhammy

I have a pair of Shure SRH840's that have a relatively low impedance (40 ohms) but I love their sound (really incredibly, better than the Beyer's I tried for the comparable price - 250 ohms). So, I've been thinking about getting a headphone amp to make full use of my new cans. I already have an FiiO e5 that I use with my iPod, and I've been doing research and the two DAC/headphone amp combos I've settled on are the FiiO e7 and the headroom Total Bit - with the FiiO e7 being half the price of the total bit. What I want to know is with the cans that I have will I notice a real difference between the two and also will the DAC function really improve the sound from my macbook? (I have read in other posts that the DAC is significantly better than most laptop DACs) Since the headphones are pretty low impedance comparatively, I don't really need an amp to make the sound louder, I just want an amp that will improve the clarity, improve the soundstage and greater separation. I must say, my Shure SRH840's are spectacular without a rig, and I'm wondering is it worth it to drop between $80 and $160 to get only moderate improvements or will the improvement be dramatic?


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I would go with the bit head, because its a headroom product and its not fotm, its been popular/used for years. FiiO is fotm. My experience with e5 is it actually degrades the quality of your music.

 In reality, I wouldn't choose either. I would go with an iBasso D2+, because the iBasso D2 sounds very good, and they are similar. Hopes this helps.


----------



## stratowhammy

So, one of the reviews I read had a person saying that they did not notice a huge difference. I would like to believe I have pretty sensitive ears and can detect differences in sound, given my cans, would the iBasso D2 significantly improve my listening enjoyment?


----------



## stratowhammy

So I have done some research regarding the DAC used in many other devices (including the iBasso, THANK YOU!!!) and I have more questions. I see that the Wolfson is a pretty high quality DAC, and I wanted to know which DAC is used in the e7 and how it compares to the Wolfson. (specifically what aspects of the sound signature are different). Also, I wanted to know (this may be off topic) what the benefits are to have a double dac as opposed to one single DAC.


----------



## gav007

Well I use the Shure SRH440 with gamma1 DAC and mini3 amp, which I noticed a huge improvement. To my ears the bass got boomy and deep, while the highs got clearer. Also, the soundstage improved and the music are a lot smoother too. Although the Shure SRH440 do not require an amp, it does improve with one and I'm sure with your SRH840, it would do the same.


----------



## stratowhammy

Thanks for the reassurance that I'm not wasting my money. I wound up going for the e7 after everything was said and done, and here's why:
 - the e7 has a wolfson DAC
 - many people have said that they e7 is really great
 - it has a rechargeable li-ion battery
 - it has a sleep timer (I can see myself using this)
 - its inexpensive

 I was sooo close to buying the iBasso D2 recommended above, but it would have cost close to $200 after shipping. The e7 on the other hand was only $80. Despite the fact that the e5 is not the best piece of sound technology produced, many people have exclaimed that the e7 is pretty special, so I'm going to give it a try. The next amp I get is going to be REALLY nice, but until then, I will enjoy the e7. I'll post back once I get it, and share my experience.


----------



## alexlammm2

The Fiio E7 is  using the same DAC as the iBasso D2+
  Same ITPCM 2607 and Wolfson WM8740
  So their DAC function may sounds the same
  Now i am think to sell my iBasso D2 to buy a Fiio E7
  Because the D2 always have bad connection and I think the EQ function of E7


----------



## neil.belt

Any feedback on the quality of the Fiio e7?  I am looking at getting the D-10, the matching micro dac for my hr micro amp (9v version), or possibly spending much more on the pico dac or other higher end dac.  Mostly I'm interested in the dac side of this piece of equipment, although I would probably use the amp from time to time.  I should be getting some AKG K702's soon, or I'll run a pair of RE0's off this amp if it doesn't do well enough for the 702's.


----------



## neil.belt

hmm, I didn't notice that you couldn't use this as a dac only.  Oh well.


----------



## BlutoSlice

Quote: 





neil.belt said:


> hmm, I didn't notice that you couldn't use this as a dac only.  Oh well.


 

 It does have a dock output so i'm sure LOD would be possible.


----------



## Mochan

Quote: 





stratowhammy said:


> So, one of the reviews I read had a person saying that they did not notice a huge difference. I would like to believe I have pretty sensitive ears and can detect differences in sound, given my cans, would the iBasso D2 significantly improve my listening enjoyment?


 

 I don't have very sensitive ears, amps and DACs give me a marginal improvement but it is not a drastic, day and night difference for me. These are subtle changes in the quality of the sound that you have to listen for. Your mileage may vary. The only way you will find out is to take the plunge.


----------



## Mochan

Quote: 





stratowhammy said:


> So I have done some research regarding the DAC used in many other devices (including the iBasso, THANK YOU!!!) and I have more questions. I see that the Wolfson is a pretty high quality DAC, and I wanted to know which DAC is used in the e7 and how it compares to the Wolfson. (specifically what aspects of the sound signature are different). Also, I wanted to know (this may be off topic) what the benefits are to have a double dac as opposed to one single DAC.


 
   
  I'm pretty sure the DAC inside the E7 is a Wolfson DAC. Not sure which model. Wolfson is a brand not a specific model, by the way. There are many models of Wolfson DACs. Cannot comment how the E7's Wolfson sounds like though, have not yet heard the E7.
   
  As for multi DACs, the only unit I have heard with dual DACs is the Mamba. From my understanding it has two DACs per channel (left and right). This should allow each DAC to focus on each side explicitly, this probably results in less cross talk and thus you get better separation, imaging and soundstage. The logic is similar to having multi armatures in IEMs, I suppose.
   
  In practice the Mamba was a lot better than my GoVibe Petite DAC/amp, and it had a wider soundstage. Although whether this was a result of the dual DACs or not, I cannot say.


----------



## Mochan

Quote: 





neil.belt said:


> hmm, I didn't notice that you couldn't use this as a dac only.  Oh well.


 

 Yeah, unfortunately FiiO decided not to give the E7 line out functionality. They probably want to tie you up to their upcoming E9. Stupid really but that's big business for you.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Sorry, just wants to explain why we don't install the line out from 3.5mm socket!
   
  Our target user is not only hi-fi'er, there are lots of our user is not so similar with what call line out, what call headphone out! for them, they will plug earphone to any socket that can be pluged!
   
  that means they have big chance to plug an earphone into line out! as you know, The output signal from line out is constan! that will cause big problem, or the earphone is burn out! or the high
   
  sound level will hurt the ear of our user!
   
   
  For example, iPod, Zune, Sansa, Sony, none of them will install the line out to a 3.5mm socket in their portable device ! for us, maybe only one in thousand will have problem with such design, but
   
  it means big big trouble for us!
   
  BTW, that may be a little different between FiiO and others,  for us, the sound quality is not the only thing that we must take care! you may notice that all our products market with CE/FCC!


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

TBH, the DAC chip isn't the most important thing when deciding to get a DAC or not, but actually how its implemented. Many DACs use the wolfson DAC. I owned the Pico, D10 and D2 all at the same time. All use the 4870 and all sounded significantly different. The Pico sounded the best, then the D10 and then the D2+. I have never thought FiiO's were a good product. Many people I feel trick them self into liking them, just because they like having gadgets and they are cheap. The products are cheap, and thats what they sound like. They look good. Thats fine. I would still go with a proven company. I am sure you will be happy either way.


----------



## ClieOS

You are paying what you are getting. How much does a Pico cost these days?


----------



## BlutoSlice

Quote: 





jamesfiio said:


> Sorry, just wants to explain why we don't install the line out from 3.5mm socket!
> 
> Our target user is not only hi-fi'er, there are lots of our user is not so similar with what call line out, what call headphone out! for them, they will plug earphone to any socket that can be pluged!
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'd have to disagree IMO non hi-fiers would not be buying a DAC/heaphone amp in the first they would plug directly into the their ipods and I could be wrong but wouldnt the line out be of a lower volume thatn the HP out as it would be unamped?
   
   
  Can you confirm if there will be a cable LoD avaialble to achieve line out? on the E7. I will most likely still buy one regardless as it seems to offer good performace for the price.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





blutoslice said:


> I'd have to disagree IMO non hi-fiers would not be buying a DAC/heaphone amp in the first they would plug directly into the their ipods and I could be wrong but wouldnt the line out be of a lower volume thatn the HP out as it would be unamped?


 
  Line-out will be the loudest possible output (in voltage) before distortion and in many case as loud as the HO @ max (i.e. iPod). Amp doesn't necessary need to make the sound louder than the original signal, such as when the gain is zero.


----------



## BlutoSlice

Quote: 





clieos said:


> Line-out will be the loudest possible output (in voltage) before distortion and in many case as loud as the HO @ max (i.e. iPod). Amp doesn't necessary need to make the sound louder than the original signal, such as when the gain is zero.


 

 Ah ok, thanks for the explanation.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Quote: 





clieos said:


> You are paying what you are getting. How much does a Pico cost these days?


 

 I was responding to the point they made that the DAC chip used in the e7 is the same as many high end amps. and they thought they would sound the same, which is false. I was suggesting he get the headroom instead, which sure is still more expensive. I don't know which is better, but as far as i am concerned FiiO is an unproven company and the e7 is completely unproven other than a couple of reviews. The bithead has stood the test of time.
   
  People buy FiiO products because they are cheap, not because they actually do something.
   
  Another option is the uDAC


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





scott_tarlow said:


> I was responding to the point they made that the DAC chip used in the e7 is the same as many high end amps. and they thought they would sound the same, which is false. I was suggesting he get the headroom instead, which sure is still more expensive. I don't know which is better, but as far as i am concerned FiiO is an unproven company and the e7 is completely unproven other than a couple of reviews. The bithead has stood the test of time.
> People buy FiiO products because they are cheap, not because they actually do something.
> 
> Another option is the uDAC


 

 I agree using the same chip doesn't euqal to having the same sound, but at least I think having a quality chip is always better than having an inferior chip when all other are equal. As for whether E7 is good for its asking price or not, time will tell when it actually becomes available.
   
  There are plenty of people who find FiiO doing something for them, just because you don't share their POV doesn't made their opinion less valid or simply placebo. I have a HeadStage USB DAC cable which used the same DAC chip as E7 and I do find HeadStage to be better (even compared to 3MOVE PCM2704 based DAC). But for $69 with only the DAC vs. $85 on E7 with both DAC and amp, I have no doubt in my mind which is the better buy. The point is not everyone has money to blow on expensive stuff and they can use some improvement even if it may not be as impressive as a Pico. Remember that E7 is designed primary as an upgrade option targeting the netbook user that suffered from bad onboard soundcard, not something that are sold for $500 and trying to be the best of the best.


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I was never suggesting the pico, i was suggesting the iBasso or the bithead, which he was considering.


----------



## JamesFiiO

E7 is used WM8740, and the big different with other brand! is we try to provide quality products in reasonable price! I think we had do that!
   
  BTW, the world will be simple if the high price = high quality!  the retail price is quite complex! as you all should know , never compare an
   
  comercial products with hand work products in price! and please don't  juge one products only in it's price!


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I am not going to argue with a member of the trade, but I owned the FiiO E5 and mistook volume for amping. Maybe the E7 is different, I am not really saying it is bad. What I am saying is we know the Headroom and the iBasso are good.


----------



## JamesFiiO

Quote: 





scott_tarlow said:


> TBH, the DAC chip isn't the most important thing when deciding to get a DAC or not, but actually how its implemented. Many DACs use the wolfson DAC. I owned the Pico, D10 and D2 all at the same time. All use the 4870 and all sounded significantly different. The Pico sounded the best, then the D10 and then the D2+.* I have never thought FiiO's were a good product. Many people I feel trick them self into liking them, just because they like having gadgets and they are cheap. The products are cheap, and thats what they sound like*. They look good. Thats fine. I would still go with a proven company. I am sure you will be happy either way.


 

 1, Anyone here will find we hardly reply question or join in argument in head-fi! of course except our sub forum! we are not trying to prove how good we are, or wants to argue with you !
   
      we just wants to say *don't jude anything in price! *is it wrong?
   
  2, You can not  deny what you said! not to tell that you are trying to add your opinion to others, how can you said "other is trick them self into liking them"!
   
  3,  If you had bought our products and don't like it, I am very sorry for that! but I must thank you for support us! but will it be better if  you can say it is not suitable for you!


----------



## Scott_Tarlow

Again, I never said they were a bad product, I said they weren't a good product. I also said it was a cheap product. You are selling it for cheap. I would call it a bad product if it were 40 dollars.  Most people like buying good products. The E5 to me seems like it was originally intended to get more volume to bigger cans, but that is not what amping is about,especially in the audiophile world. People are buying this product to use with IEMs, I bought it to use with my Shure Se210s! As I trained my ears more, I stopped using the FiiO E5 all together. I said the product was cheap, and it sounds cheap. To me, that is what the product is. Really, I don't want to argue with you. Your product makes many people happy, thats a good think.
   
  Another note, I wasn't saying just because a product is cheap it is bad. My reasons for suggesting the two other companies are pretty clear. I have no reason to not like this product other than my ears. I am not the only one who thinks this way. If had said he only wanted to spend 100 bucks and did not even mention the Headroom product, it would be a different story. When comparing between a tested product, one that many people are happy with, vs a new product that very few have tested, its pretty obvious which product is the safer bet. I just wanted to give the OP good advice. I am sorry if I offended you. Maybe I'll stop giving advice and fighting the fanboyisms that is Head-Fi. Its clearly a loosing battle.


----------



## stratowhammy

wow, this thread really blew up.  So, I ordered off of bestofferbuy.com ... what a mistake!  I haven't received the e7 and now they tell me its on back order.  I'm getting a refund.  However, I'm taking heed of everything that was said in this forum, and I'm thinking of getting a double DAC (depending on the price). I saw that iBasso Mamba was mentioned.  But to answer the questions about the e7's quality, I don't know because I never received it.  STAY AWAY FROM BESTOFFERBUY.COM!!!!


----------



## Mochan

scott_tarlow said:


> TBH, the DAC chip isn't the most important thing when deciding to get a DAC or not, but actually how its implemented. Many DACs use the wolfson DAC. I owned the Pico, D10 and D2 all at the same time. All use the 4870 and all sounded significantly different. The Pico sounded the best, then the D10 and then the D2+. I have never thought FiiO's were a good product. Many people I feel trick them self into liking them, just because they like having gadgets and they are cheap. The products are cheap, and thats what they sound like. They look good. Thats fine. I would still go with a proven company. I am sure you will be happy either way.







 I felt the opposite. Many people buy an expensive DAC/ Amp then trick themselves into liking it because they don't want to admit they wasted money.


----------



## BlutoSlice

I should have the e7 delivered tomorrow, and just incase you missed the fiio lod thread there will be a E7 LOD cable for DAC only use,  external amping would be a big plus. I intend to use the E7 just for the DAC and then add a Matrix M-stage or similar when I have the money. The e7 was only £60 which is far cheaper than the uDAC or headstage dac stick, the headstage DAC cable was a alternate but I think the E7 offered more features.


----------



## High_Q

I have never tried E7 and I don't think I will because I really distrust FiiO from the fact the they are selling a joke of amp like E5(embarassed to put on my signature).  I cannot believe I got sucked into buying one.  E5 pretty much makes everything sound worse.  Anybody know what opamp is inside it?


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





high_q said:


> I have never tried E7 and I don't think I will because I really distrust FiiO from the fact the they are selling a joke of amp like E5(embarassed to put on my signature).  I cannot believe I got sucked into buying one.  E5 pretty much makes everything sound worse.  Anybody know what opamp is inside it?


 

 If you didn't bother to do search, read review or find detail about thing you want to purchase, you shouldn't buy anything at all.


----------



## High_Q

Quote:


clieos said:


> If you didn't bother to do search, read review or find detail about thing you want to purchase, you shouldn't buy anything at all.


 
  I have the right to buy whatever I wish as I please. And also, you are wrong.  I read the threads here and the reviews at several plances, and thats what convinced me to buy it.   Not until I got it did I find out that the amp was a joke.  It was hyped to sucker alot of people to buy such a worthless piece of junk.    I then realized how much things get hyped here on this forum.  I take the reviews there with a grain of salt on these forums.


----------



## Mochan

The E5s just aren't for you. E5 does quite a few things and make changes to the sound that can be good or bad depending on your taste.  The E5 with bass boost on adds some warmth to the sound, widens the soundstage, and makes the mids more recessed. This works great for me. All this in a really small, portable and clippable package that has its own internal battery which charges in an hour and lasts for 20 or so of listening. 
   
  If it's not your thing, then by all means move on to the next amp.


----------



## ClieOS

Quote: 





high_q said:


> Quote:
> I have the right to buy whatever I wish as I please. And also, you are wrong.  I read the threads here and the reviews at several plances, and thats what convinced me to buy it.   Not until I got it did I find out that the amp was a joke.  It was hyped to sucker alot of people to buy such a worthless piece of junk.    I then realized how much things get hyped here on this forum.  I take the reviews there with a grain of salt on these forums.


 
  Of course you have the right to spend your money on whatever you like, but I would like to know if you can recommend me a $20 portable amp with compatible features similar to that of E5 from a brand name. You know, things like digital volume control, rechargeable battery, bass boost, small form factors, etc. You are definitely right about the 'grain of salt on reviews' though, I would also suggest a little 'perspective'  to go alone with those salt as well.
   
  As for my previous comment on 'do search, read review or find detail', that is on the fact that you didn't even bother to even google 'fiio e5 opamp'. It is not like these info is trade secret, isn't it?


----------



## Jack C

Quote: 





high_q said:


> I have never tried E7 and I don't think I will because I really distrust FiiO from the fact the they are selling a joke of amp like E5(embarassed to put on my signature).  I cannot believe I got sucked into buying one.  E5 pretty much makes everything sound worse.  Anybody know what opamp is inside it?


 

 I don't think it's fair to say that the E5 is a joke. It's a $20 headphone amp with a good form factor, convenient features, and reasonably good performance.  It might not have been a good fit for your needs, as there are pros and cons with any product at any price range.
   
  The op amp in the E7 is an ADI AD8692. For the E5 is a TI OPA2338UA. The AMP section in the E7 has gone through several reviews both subjectively and objectively through RMAA. FiiO says their goal is to offer products with good quality, good performance, at good prices - it's a delicate balance but it's usually very tough to find something at the same price of a FiiO that offers the same level of quality, performance, and features.


----------



## BigDave

I have been thoroughly satisfied with the e5, especially for the price (thanks Clieos).  I would also give the e7 a try, sounds like a cool product, and I find myself sitting down and using my phones more often than out traveling so the increased form factor would not be an issue.  Is the amp section more powerful than the e5?


----------



## ClieOS

Power wise, it will be more or less similar to E5. The main improvement you will notice from the amp section is really the SQ due to better opamp and parts.


----------



## BigDave

I sort of guessed as much.  Funnily enough, the e5 works best on my fuze's (got two really cheap, V1's).  My samsung p2 makes click noises between songs which is really annoying (not sure why it does that).  One question:  with the e5 in line, will I use less power from the fuze?  Are they both working so battery life decreases on both similarly?  I generally have the e5 at max volume and then change the volume on my fuze.


----------



## ClieOS

You will probably get better battery life on the Fuze, though I don't think it will be very significant.


----------



## stratowhammy

OK, so I finally received my fiio e7 from head-direct.com - tried to order it on dealextreme but they don't have them in stock until July 1.  Here's the skinny: if you like the sound of the e5, you'll be happy with the e7.  I have a fairly good cable (I wouldn't dare call if Hi-Quality because I know that this usually means something like $30-$60 or more) going from the line out of my ipod into an e5 amp, and I actually like the sound - its more full and it fills out my shure sr840s well.  I'll admit that the sound is probably not the most crystal clear and the sound stage isn't expansive - certainly not a reference amp - but I like it for everyday listening on the go.  So, the e7 basically allows me to get the sound that I can get from my ipod with the e5 from my macbook.  The sound is definitely improved from the macbook going through the e7, but this is probably really just the DAC being superior to that of the macbook, and then its like I had the e5 attached to an external DAC.  I'm feeling fairly 'meh' about this - acceptable for on the go, but if I want on the go sound I would just listen to my iPod.  I was hoping for an improvement in the sound than what I already have from my iPod LOD > e5, which so far I don't feel like I have gotten.  I will listen to my e7 more, maybe there will be a burning in time (which I read about in one of the reviews) and after that the sound will become warmer and clearer (?maybe?) but, I probably will wind up getting a better desktop amp - or if the reviews are especially promising regarding the e9 I might get the e9 since the e7 can function as a DAC for it (and maybe if they come out with a LOD for the e7, I might use it for another amp).  Anyway, since there has been a lot of speculation around the e7 but not a lot of hard usage, I thought I would add this to the conversation.
   
  EDIT:
   
  I wanted to update this post because I unfairly judged the e7 in my test.  I didn't realize until after the post that I had not turned off an equalizer setting on my computer (n00b mistake) and now that the amp has had some burn in time, I'm liking it more.  It still isn't a remarkable improvement over the e5, and the sound isn't going to "BLOW YOUR MIND" or anything, but it is a good product and it comes at a fairly good price (if you can find one).


----------



## Mochan

The E7 out of the box had a marked improvement over the E5. Mids are not as recessed and the bass boost adds more to the sound, especially BBL3.  There's an extra level of refinement to the sound, but not that much.
   
  My E7 mainly sees use with my netbook, which is what I got it for in the first place. The sound from Netbook to E7 is a lot better than iPod -> LOD -> E5, honestly. Part of the reason is that a netbook can do a much better job than an iPod as a source because you have access to Foobar and better sound formats in addition to better DSPs like Dolby Headphone. Some people though probably just prefer the basic sound out of an iPod.


----------



## Drag0n

If anyone expected a $20 amp like the E5 to actually be audiophile quality, then thats the joke really.
  The amp is worth the $20. For $20 i only expect so much in the first place.
  I wouldnt say Fiio amps are a rip-off at all.  Theyre inexpensive amps and you get what you pay for.  If you expect an E5 to compete with an RSA amp or Meier or some more expensive amp, then youre dreaming.   Fiio amps fill a niche.    I bought an E3 and an E5 out of curiousity because it was on sale at a meet. It was cheap enough to take the plunge just to see what the hype was about. 
  I never recommend them as a serious audiophile amp, but theyre ok for certain peoples needs and i dont think the Fiio company is trying to rip anyone off, and looking at price vs what you get, i think its unfair to say the company is ripping anyone off really.
   
  Recommending them as a serious amp is a joke, but as i said before.....theyre worth what you pay for them and the company isnt robbing anyone. 
   
  Just know what youre buying before you buy it.


----------



## Mochan

FiiO is not ripping anyone off. In fact they're doing the opposite, providing people with quality products for a very affordable price.  I would say the ripoffs are the ones charging $500 or$1000 or more for incremental gains over cheaper products.


----------



## MusicalChillies

When Fii0 sell something for £300, get your wallet out. It could be very very good.
  Had the E5, did a very good job for a laughable price.
  serious price, serious product.


----------



## Drag0n

This may be true. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
  Quote: 





musicalchillies said:


> When Fii0 sell something for £300, get your wallet out. It could be very very good.
> Had the E5, did a very good job for a laughable price.
> serious price, serious product.


----------



## LittleEgg

.


----------



## LittleEgg




----------



## LittleEgg

Sorry i am trying to edit in multi quotes into my above post and it just keeps not working.


----------



## LittleEgg

Quote: 





scott_tarlow said:


> TBH, the DAC chip isn't the most important thing when deciding to get a DAC or not, but actually how its implemented. Many DACs use the wolfson DAC. I owned the Pico, D10 and D2 all at the same time. All use the 4870 and all sounded significantly different. The Pico sounded the best, then the D10 and then the D2+. I have never thought FiiO's were a good product. Many people I feel trick them self into liking them, just because they like having gadgets and they are cheap. The products are cheap, and thats what they sound like. They look good. Thats fine. I would still go with a proven company. I am sure you will be happy either way.


 
   
  Sorry but this is simply not correct...

  

 I own a Fiio E7/E9 combo and the sound is really, really superb....i have also owned in the past an Asus xonar essence ST, ibasso d10, Firestone fubar iv, and graham slee voyager(for my ipod 5th gen), and this is my favourite combo yet. And it cost me half the price of the ibasso d10......oh and will comfortably drive ANY can.

  

 The difference you suggested between the pico, d10 and e7.....do not come from how the wolfson 8740 is "implemented", but rather how good the accompanying amp section is.....and considering the massive price of the pico(7 times more money in the UK), and the high price of the d10(5 times more in the UK)...then the difference seems incredibly small all things considered. But throw the E9 into the mix and things change 

  

 Furthermore.....i am guessing that a lot of people who say that the E5 isnt very good are using it directly out of the horrid ipod headphone out, in which case its only really beneficial for increasing the volume(as the ipod volume is really low)......via a lod however, the sound is head and shoulders above the standard headphone out, and for the money is a must buy if you want really decent improvements on a budget.

  

 A bit fed up people slating Fiio unfairly, especially when a lot of the people who do...seem to have not really used a lot of their kit.
   


  Quote: 





high_q said:


> I have never tried E7 and I don't think I will because I really distrust FiiO from the fact the they are selling a joke of amp like E5(embarassed to put on my signature).  I cannot believe I got sucked into buying one.  E5 pretty much makes everything sound worse.  Anybody know what opamp is inside it?


 
   
  Yes but did you use lineout? or did you feed it out of the headphone jack...via the headphone out its never going to sound pretty, just louder, which is still a selling point for some.


----------



## lee730

I agree with you, using a Line Out Dock is very important to maximize sound quality and battery life of your amp. I would think most of these people making these assumptions are ignorant in the fact that an (LOD) is required for best sound. I recently purchased a Fiio E5 for my mom as a birthday gift and I purchased an L6 (LOD) for a Sansa fuze, and it works really good for the price. Its not as good as my E7 hooked to an (LOD) but it definitely sounds better than the sound card on the Sansa and poops all over the sound card in an ipod (eww).
  Quote: 





littleegg said:


> Sorry but this is simply not correct...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LittleEgg

At first i used the fiio L3 lod for ipod(5th gen) it was still decent with the E5/E7.....but this lod was another leap, and is what i use now.
   
  http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=250743642473
   
  I shudder to imagine using the e5/e7 or any portable amp out of the headphone out, only on public transport where the noise is huge, and using a low volume ipod would i ever even consider that option as a last resort.


----------



## trotoir

The E7 is decent.
   
  Pair it with an E9 and you have a quality sounding package for a great price.
   
  Of course there are better set ups out there for more money.
   
  But when you compare the cost of the Fiio combo with other similar priced kit, is there anything better out there I wonder??


----------



## JCred

Even with my very humble (and tremendously underrated) Sennheiser HD203s, the e5 and L3 LOD combination offers remarkable improvement over the headphone out of the iPhone 3g. These cans are incredibly easy to drive and the iPhone has no problem getting them loud, with pretty good sound. What the e5 and LOD bring to the table is noticeably better clarity and a bigger stage. Whether I have the e5's volume at its lowest setting or cranked up, I'm listening to something better than an iPhone, from an iPhone. That is worth $20 to me.


----------



## orri

Can anyone tell me then which of the products I should go for, the Bithead or the E7? (I own a pair of M50's)


----------



## Optimus Praim

Quote: 





orri said:


> Can anyone tell me then which of the products I should go for, the Bithead or the E7? (I own a pair of M50's)


 
   
   
  If you can wait a couple of days i could provide you with some info about E7..
  My rig is cowon i9/Fio E7/ath m50's but i need some time to have a full perspective because i received my m50's today and i have to wait for the burn in period to pass before jumping to conclusions...
  First impression is quite good though..


----------



## Xymordos

They all use WM8740, great DAC. 
E7 have a pretty good DAC, but not so good amp. Also, it is quite portable with ONE HUNDRED hours of battery life! However, no line out.


----------



## Optimus Praim

Quote: 





orri said:


> Can anyone tell me then which of the products I should go for, the Bithead or the E7? (I own a pair of M50's)


 


  I think this guy says about everything and help you with your pick...
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/504613/review-fiio-e7/420#post_7376329


----------



## orri

Thank you Optimus


----------



## Vonx

I've very much enjoyed the e5. 
   
  It enhances the music and gives it enough juice for your headphones to slurp on as opposed to going straight through a headphone jack. 
   
  Not to mention the portability is absolutely unbeatable, the finish and look is beautiful, it fits perfectly with my portable set up, and for how much it costed, it sounds very very good.
   
  If i could describe it, its like an external equalizer, with a nice warm signature for cold headphones that could use a little bass boost. It gives your headphones enough power to tighten up the bass to a listenable level and clean and clarify it enough to be at an enjoyable listening level. 
   
  Its not going to give you a "wow" factor, but it can definately crank, and overall i could see myself paying double "40$" for the same features and portability in a nice little package.
   
  I think some of you find it easy to be harsh since most of you have owned much higher quality portable amps, but you arent really looking at it from a value standpoint! I keep hearing about the total bithead, but thats 5 times the price.


----------



## jedipastor

Quote: 





trotoir said:


> The E7 is decent.
> 
> Pair it with an E9 and you have a quality sounding package for a great price.
> 
> ...


 


  This is what I'm wondering.  A lot people call the E7 overrated or even "good for noobs only" as someone said in another thread.  But I wonder how many of those guys are running a set-up that is 3x the price or more.  If I paid close to $1000 for a DAC + Amp set up, yea I'd expect the E7 to be a poor imitation of that.  But it's ~$215 for the E7, E9, and cable, I'm still looking for something that can beat this within $50 of the price.  (I'm not looking to pay $300 for an amp+DAC, since my phones cost me $174--Sen HD598s).
   
  If you have something that can, post it up please!  Thanks.


----------



## buffalowings

Quote: 





jedipastor said:


> This is what I'm wondering.  A lot people call the E7 overrated or even "good for noobs only" as someone said in another thread.  But I wonder how many of those guys are running a set-up that is 3x the price or more.  If I paid close to $1000 for a DAC + Amp set up, yea I'd expect the E7 to be a poor imitation of that.  But it's ~$215 for the E7, E9, and cable, I'm still looking for something that can beat this within $100 of the price.
> 
> If you have something that can, post it up please!  Thanks.


 

 ibasso t3d is a good competitor imo


----------



## ClieOS

I do have the BitHead now, and I can say in all honesty it isn't a lot better than E7. Certainly not twice as good as the price tag has suggested. The closest thing that will beat an E7 (which I know) is the iBasso D-Zero, but it is $125 as oppose to E7's $80.


----------



## gHeadphone

Where did you get the iBasso from? 
   
  I was working between and e11 and a total bithead, but i may consider an iBasso (i cant find it on amazon)
   
  Thanks
   
  Mark


----------



## ClieOS

You will have to order it directly from iBasso.


----------

